# funny and interesting pix of my pigeons :)



## pigeongirl21 (Mar 6, 2008)

my 2 dragoons trying to get into one nest bowl









my indian fantail named grumpy putting a straw (that i gave him) into his nest bowl.









my Indian fantail grumpy and his mate buttercreme getting ready to be roasted for dinner, lol j/k. they were taking a bath and loved it so much that they just sat in the warm water in the pan.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, and, indeed, very interesting pictures! Keep those pictures coming, please!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are funny, interesting and very, very cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pictures! If only our birds knew what our "bath pans" (aka roasting pans) were really made for!  I try not to reveal tot them the originally intended use for their bath pan either.....a cat box.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pretty birds! Great photos! Can't wait for more!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Pigeongirl

I can't tell you how much your pictures meant to me just now. You may know there is a crisis going on in Arizona involving pigeons and I have been really upset over it. Looking at your pictures made me laugh for the first time since I found out about the AZ pigeons. 

The first one really tickled me. I have seen ours doing similar stuff and it always cracks me up. You got some really great shots.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Pigeongirl
> 
> I can't tell you how much your pictures meant to me just now. You may know there is a crisis going on in Arizona involving pigeons and I have been really upset over it. Looking at your pictures made me laugh for the first time since I found out about the AZ pigeons.
> 
> The first one really tickled me. I have seen ours doing similar stuff and it always cracks me up. You got some really great shots.


Ain't that the truth. 
Those are really neat pictures. Just too bad that the rest of the world just can't see what we see.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Come on in, Theres always room for one more. Mom and Dad with the kid. And an egg too. Egg #2 is comming today.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

what crisis in arizona i havent heard, it'll probably make me really sad but i cant avoid reality


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nosferatu09 said:


> what crisis in arizona i havent heard, it'll probably make me really sad but i cant avoid reality


Please see this thread .. if you are able to help, that would be great!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25776

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A_Smith said:


> Come on in, Theres always room for one more. Mom and Dad with the kid. And an egg too. Egg #2 is comming today.


Very cute photo!

Terry


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

alright...nice to see you here too pigeongirl...as always i love your dragoons


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

great looking Dragoons... I've seen my pijis do that during nest building....


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

A_Smith said:


> Come on in, Theres always room for one more. Mom and Dad with the kid. And an egg too. Egg #2 is comming today.


Wow... how old is the baby? Usually my Pijis start making a new nest when the babies are almost 3 weeks old.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ezemaxima said:


> Wow... how old is the baby? Usually my Pijis start making a new nest when the babies are almost 3 weeks old.


My birds usually lay again when the babies are 14 to 16 days old. I did have a hen this year that laid again so quick that her eggs hatched the day after I weaned her first babies at 28 days old. They went from feeding two "grown" babies to feeding two new babies without a break at all. That doesn't usually happen though.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

ezemaxima said:


> Wow... how old is the baby? Usually my Pijis start making a new nest when the babies are almost 3 weeks old.


Baby was 14 days old on the post day


----------

